# aztec calendar dispaly HELP!!!



## mark v catering (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, my sales person met with a client, and they both thought this Aztec calendar display tray would be "cute". It's for 50+ people, and needs to be ready by Friday 05 Dec 08.

So, my question is.... How do I make this? I cannot find the partition tray, that the sales lady claims exists, and only have a basic idea as to what goes on it.

So far, I have a BEO menu breakdown of the following:

Aztec Calendar Display: Refried beans, olives, guacamole, sour cream and cheddar cheese presented as an Aztec calendar with red, white and blue tortilla chips.

Any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated! :chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome to cheftalk, I've got no clue what an Aztec calendar looks like......


----------

